# Experienced Bluewater Fisherman Looking for Ride



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Guys!

My parents recently sold our offshore boat and I am home in Destin looking for someone who might have a spot available for a bluewater trip in the next 2 weeks. I would love to catch a ride on a boat and go put some blood on the deck with y'all! I have money to pay my way and I am available pretty much every day for the next couple weeks since I am waiting to hear back from a job in Atlanta that I have been interviewing for. 

I have experience with all the basic trolling stuff, live baiting blue marlin, and fishing around the rigs on overnighters! I would definitely be down to help teach you what I have learned in my time out there, as well as learn how you guys do things on your boat! I have all the trolling equipment and can bring whatever I need with me.

Send me an email or reply to this thread if you've got a spot! [email protected]


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

You have any good numbers ??? Might be going out next thursday if weather is good


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Kdog! I do not have any bottom fishing numbers, but I can use Hiltons charts to find out where the best place to catch pelagic species will be.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

shoot me a text... i sent u an email


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Have had two great trips with members from the forum!!


----------

